# Switching bindings between boards



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

foobaz said:


> Hi
> 
> Is switching one set of bindings between two boards on a regular basis a good idea, or would that wear down the inserts too much, or something ?
> 
> Thanks


How often is "on a regular basis?"

Think your biggest worry would be if you uber crank down the screws. Might pull an insert eventually, but I still think it's low risk. Personally, I hate fucking with mounting n dismounting! (...bindings that is!) . That's why I have a pair on every board. 3 decks, 3 pair Cartels! :hairy:


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

The only thing to worry about is the threads on the screws. I can tell you from personal experience that after a season of swapping screws over 100 snowboards they're pretty much destroyed and I have to get new ones. The only way an insert is going to be fucked is if you cross thread it or you over tighten it and push it through the base.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

I'm with Chomps. Hate changing out bindings..


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

foobaz said:


> Hi
> 
> Is switching one set of bindings between two boards on a regular basis a good idea, or would that wear down the inserts too much, or something ?
> 
> Thanks


I take them off every time I get back and let the holes dry. And of course every time I wax


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

:hairy: don't change, just buy more bindings..support the industry

4 boards 4 bindings :banana:


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

KIRKRIDER said:


> I take them off every time I get back and let the holes dry. And of course every time I wax


You have too much time on your hands...

I'm with chomps, your first few boards should have their own binders. Boards 4 and up can be board only.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

KIRKRIDER said:


> let the holes dry


Your not serious are you?


----------



## rambob (Mar 5, 2011)

ridinbend said:


> Your not serious are you?


I wipe my hole.......lol.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

rambob said:


> I wipe my hole.......lol.


I prefer a moist hole.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I never have more than 2-3 pairs of bindings that I ride regularly and I've had no to 5-6 boards that I ride regularly.

My thought process on that is that I'm never going to ride more than 2-3 boards in a day, so why bother with more bindings than I'm going to ride in a day? Swapping bindings takes what, 5 minutes at most? No problem doing that at home before heading to the slopes.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

I usually have 1 pair of bindings although I have 2 for next season, cartels and katanas but I have a feeling the katanas won't see much action.
I'm pretty damn fast with the screwdriver.


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

5 Boards, 5 Bindings, just ordered 2 new sets of bindings, so will now have to buy 2 new boards as well, that will please the G/F... Haha


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

I like to have a set of bindings for each board and already mounted ready to rock. Park, all mountain and before next season a dedicated powder board. Like BA said except if you are switching the bindings between the two same boards excessively, the insert threads will wear out just like the screws. BA uses the same bindings and puts them on a new board each time. 

Buy another set of bindings, and another color for flavor. Can't have too much gear!!!!!!


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

Mystery2many said:


> Buy another set of bindings, and another color for flavor. Can't have too much gear!!!!!!


That's the path I'm going down haha...Some Burton Lexa's went on sale, grabbed a different color from my current one and put them on my park board. But then I bought a new snowboard so now I will need new bindings for it lol Cycle never ends does it???


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Kevin137 said:


> 5 Boards, 5 Bindings, just ordered 2 new sets of bindings, so will now have to buy 2 new boards as well, that will please the G/F... Haha


Bought 7 new boards  bought 8 new bindings 4 pairs of cartels, Rome Targa, Burton Mission, EST Cartels, & Now Selects... GF


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

ridinbend said:


> Your not serious are you?


Totally! My Arbor A-Frame got water damage during the first season, water was seeping into the unused SCREW holes... lol and lifted the top sheet. Since then I started taking the bindings off. Beside I have one pair of K2s, and I pick the board depending on conditions...A-Frame for carving, Hovy for Powy


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Got 3 boards, 3 bindings. Last yr I switched bindings a lot because I love the Now Drives. So whichever board had the Drives got ridden the most. But i wouldnt have multiple of the very same bindings... I like to try different stuff. 

It's no big deal. As long as you know how to screw/unscrew bolts you should be fine. But you can have more bindings if you feel lazy.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

KIRKRIDER said:


> Totally! My Arbor A-Frame got water damage during the first season, water was seeping into the unused SCREW holes... lol and lifted the top sheet. Since then I started taking the bindings off. Beside I have one pair of K2s, and I pick the board depending on conditions...A-Frame for carving, Hovy for Powy


 Ski Wax, Snowboard Wax, Tuning & Maintenance Tools, Ski Repair Supplies And Do-It-Yourself Info Providing Top Products And Excellent Customer Service For Over 25 Years! Tognar sells plastic plugs that will take care of that issue. :embarrased1:


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

It's under binding hole plugs....


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

SnowDogWax said:


> Ski Wax, Snowboard Wax, Tuning & Maintenance Tools, Ski Repair Supplies And Do-It-Yourself Info Providing Top Products And Excellent Customer Service For Over 25 Years! Tognar sells plastic plugs that will take care of that issue. :embarrased1:


Packing tape works just as well.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

SnowDogWax said:


> Ski Wax, Snowboard Wax, Tuning & Maintenance Tools, Ski Repair Supplies And Do-It-Yourself Info Providing Top Products And Excellent Customer Service For Over 25 Years! Tognar sells plastic plugs that will take care of that issue. :embarrased1:


Appreciated. But I went up a whopping 3 times this season, so the boards spent most of their time on the wall binding-less anyway. Always wanted to get the plugs, never remember.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

If you're on a budget, nothing wrong with swapping them. As mentioned you'll eventually wear out the hardware but that's not a big deal.

Otherwise, I don't see the point. I've got about 3-5 pairs. One pair on the go to/daily board, and another couple pairs to swap between boards that I'm trying.

I'm planning on selling all but one board next fall, and buying one more to replace the fleet, so will have 2 boards and 5 pair of bindings if anyone's looking for used Diodes/C60s/Cartels!?! :hairy:


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

8 boards and 6 (and increasing) different bindings. Yeah I have a problem.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

ekb18c said:


> 8 boards and 6 (and increasing) different bindings. Yeah I have a problem.


Totally! you need two more bindings


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

ekb18c said:


> 8 boards and 6 (and increasing) different bindings. Yeah I have a problem.


If you find out how to solve that problem. PM me...


----------



## foobaz (Jan 28, 2015)

Thanks for the replies.

I guess it's too early for me to buy another set of bindings. I just bought an NS Ripsaw in addition to the NS Proto I had and haven't ridden it yet. I'm hoping it will turn out to be a one board quiver for me, in which case one set of bindings will be enough.

I guess it comes down to whether the Ripsaw can be made to butter at all. That's the only thing I might be missing with it...

Cheers


----------



## foobaz (Jan 28, 2015)

Regarding the buttering - I've seen people do it on Custom X's, so it can be done with stiff boards, but my worry is that the shorter camber sections on the Ripsaw will require even more force to bend. Anyone Ripsaw riders care to comment ?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

The camber zones won't be the issue with flexing the board it's going to come down to the board flex itself. Shorter camber zones in my opinion are actually easier to flex. Also buttering is more or less ability.


----------

